# Disabled Veterans Fishing Tournament



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We want your help!

This began as a volunteer, (Badfisherman),posted an offer to take any disabled vets fishing and has grown into 8 other good hearted PFFers also offering. Then we talked about it and said WTH, "Let's have a tourney for these folks who have put their lives on the line to assure our freedom." In addition the physical and mental suffering, these young people are excluded from many of the pleasures we consider mundane - like FISHING.

I have never organized a fishing event before. I was on the GLYC Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo committee the last few years, but mostly coordinating volunteers to take kids fishing. 

We need folks with knowledge and desire to get together and organize this event. There are a lot of issues we need help on like:

-liability

-sponsors

-what fish are in season, where to fish, i.e., range, out how far

-PR

-awards, prizes

-$$$ where from and how much it gonna cost?

Let's get together Friday evening at 6:30 PM, 26 Feb. at the BSH, my "boat house" on Bayou Chico 301 Edgewater, 32507. I have 2 cases of Yuengling to help with decision making.

:usaflag


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, the response to a disabled veterans fishing tournament has been somewhat underwhelming.

We have nine skippers willing to volunteeer their time, money and boats to take our wounded warriors out fishing. :usaflag

So, we will cancel the idea of a tournament and ask for more volunteers to take these folks fishing. 

We will determine if the VA will assume liability, but still have a liability release form.

The other main issue is how to get a person who is confined to a wheelchair on and off a boat. I have seen larger sportfishers with a sliding ramp and side opening doors, but how do you get a wheelchair on a 22' center console? Any ideas?

I will be ready if anyone shows up tonight at 6:30 PM. If no one comes by, I'll just have to dispose of that two cases of Yuengling myself.:mmmbeer


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll see you there. Hopefully there will be some others as well.


----------

